# How long to defrost standing rib roast?



## hbark (Dec 29, 2011)

So last week I bought an extra standing rib roast for prime rib since they were on sale.  7 1/4 lbs. or so, planning on smoking it for NY eve dinner.  I took it out of the freezer first thing yesterday (Wed) morning and put in my refrigerator.  This morning it still seems rock hard. My hope is to have it mostly thawed out by Friday (tomorrow) night, so I can put some rub on it and wrap it up, but I can do that on Saturday morning too.  I don't plan on starting the smoke until about 3:30 - 4 pm on Saturday, planning on eating around 9 pm.

Does anyone know how long this should take to defrost, or was I too late in taking it out?  Is it safe to leave it out of the refrigerator to help defrost for a few hours?

Or do I stick it back in the freezer and go get a fresh one (for about $2 more per lb)?

Thanks.


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 29, 2011)

You can defrost it relatively quickly in cold water.

*Cold Water Thawing*  
This method is faster than refrigerator thawing but requires more attention. The food must be in a leak-proof package or plastic bag. If the bag leaks, bacteria from the air or surrounding environment could be introduced into the food. Also, the meat tissue may absorb water, resulting in a watery product. 

The bag should be submerged in cold tap water, changing the water every 30 minutes so it continues to thaw. Small packages of meat, poultry or seafood — about a pound — may thaw in an hour or less. A 3-to 4-pound package may take 2 to 3 hours. For whole turkeys, estimate about 30 minutes per pound. If thawed completely, the food must be cooked immediately. 

Foods thawed by the cold water method should be cooked before refreezing.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/Big_Thaw/


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2011)

I would let it continue to defrost in the fridge, if it's still frozen when you want to rub it down then thaw it in cold water, rub it down & put it in the fridge until you smoke it.


----------

